# Poop strung together with hair



## theevenstarlight (Sep 8, 2007)

Hello, my rabbit's poop is strung together with hair. She is eating fine and is running around and acting normal. It has been like that for a while. Should I be concerned?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 8, 2007)

Awww She made you a bracelet! 

You might want to brush her, get her some papaya pellets or dried papaya, and some canned pineapple. She's molting and full of hair.

I think that's it - I'm sure there might be better people to give advice, but that's where I'd start.


----------



## theevenstarlight (Sep 8, 2007)

Yeah, I've been feeding papaya/pineapple pellets for a while. And tons of hay, and brushing.





Grrrr....I don't know what else to do!


----------



## rabb1tmad (Sep 8, 2007)

My buns pass bracelets every now and again too, no matter how much I give them to try and stop it. Sometimes the moult is too big. As long as your rabbit is eating, drinking and passing poop/a few braceletsand you're doing the old pineapple, etc trick thenshe should be just fine.


----------



## aurora369 (Sep 8, 2007)

Also make sure she's getting lots of fluids. Hay and fluids are most important to prevent stasis. 

Keep brushing as often as bunny will allow you. The more hair that is brushed off means less hair in her tummy. 

Watch her poops carefully. As long as they do not get smaller in size or number she should be okay.

--Dawn


----------



## theevenstarlight (Sep 8, 2007)

Thank you everyone! The poops are always a normal size, and I always make sure she is eating and drinking, so hopefully the bracelets will just be an "every now and then" type of thing.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 8, 2007)

SO do you have one around your wrist yet? :bouquet:


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (Sep 8, 2007)

I usually look at the "string of pearls" as a good sign.

At least the fur is coming out and not staying in.

Roger


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 8, 2007)

GOOD point!~


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 8, 2007)

Marlin pooped me out a necklace this morning. I am not very fond of brown pearls though .


I thought that the "dried papaya helps pass hair" thing was a myth? I always hear the best thing to do would be to just keep pushing hay....as hay is a rabbits natural system cleanser.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 8, 2007)

No it's not a myth. They sell Papaya to help people (look in the vitamin section) and Oxbow has their own papaya pellets. It's true that nature has its own remedies if we use them. I get dried Papaya from the organic food store. Bo LOVES that stuff.

Didn't you know that BROWN and ORANGE are "in" this year? Someone was trying to keep you up with fashion!


----------



## cmh9023 (Sep 8, 2007)

One of my guys has that all the time and it always worries me although I know it means the poop is coming out likes its supposed to. In addition to lots of hay, I also give him some canned pumpkin every other night. He loves it and it gives an extra boost of fiber to get those poops out


----------



## theevenstarlight (Sep 8, 2007)

I've heard that the papaya/pineapple is supposed to help break up the mucous in the stomach so that it is easier to pass the hair, not necessarily to actually digest the hair. I could be wrong though!

I also thought it was good to see hair coming out because then it is not staying in. But if the bracelets aren't supposed to be a good thing, then what is supposed to happen to the hair? I know rabbits don't digest hair, so what happens? It gets ground up in the poop, but not strung together?


----------



## rabb1tmad (Sep 9, 2007)

It must be a good thing if it's coming out because you don't want any fur to stay in the tummy and block up. The best course of action is to groom, groom, groom as less in = less stuck or less out. I sometimes have to groom mine 3 times a day. I often find that after a big grooming session I go back to my bunny and a load more fur comes off again!


----------



## Spring (Sep 9, 2007)

I've heard that plain, 100% canned pumpkin helps with the 'string of pearls'. Bruno had this really bad, with thick strands between the poops, and the pumpkin seemed to help. 

I have the rest frozen in an ice cube tray also. Great to have on hand! .


----------



## theevenstarlight (Sep 9, 2007)

How much pumpkin should I feed?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 9, 2007)

Clover used to eat it and I'd give her a teaspoon - then she'd want more and I'd give her a bit more.


----------

